# LoOkInG FoR InFo. On 20v SwAp?



## workinit420 (Apr 2, 2006)

Im lookin to do a 20v turbo swap in a Mk2 2door Jetta! I was wondering if
anyone knew the aprox. dementions of the engine &or engine bay?


----------



## manandfox (Dec 11, 2006)

uhhh... wrong forum friend... unless ur looking to do an I5 swap into a Jetta, in which case you should consider because this is a LONGITUDINAL engine, and your car is TRANSVERSE. And an I5 would be too long


----------

